# Pulled Up Nails in Plywood Subfloor, now floor is damaged



## sensiblek (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi,

I pulled up an area of carpet near our front l/r door to place laminate tile there.  The carpet was so high, the door was too hard to open. The problem is, when I pulled out the carpet tacking nails from the subfloor (which is plywood), the nails did not come out cleanly. The plywood broke around the nails, and a few very small pieces broke out. Now, I'm not sure where to go from here. Is there a filler I can use to level the nail hole damage?


----------



## Bud Cline (Oct 19, 2006)

There are several products available for such patching if it is really necessary.  I wonder if it is necessary in view of the type of product that is going to be installed.

If you want a direct-line to some real pros that do this every day go here:  http://www.thefloorpro.com


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 19, 2006)

Bud, I thought that you were a real pro?

Floor leveler is available at Lowe's or other home improvement stores.
It sets fast and can be covered quickly. Powdered form mix is best. 
The ready mix floor patch has a way of releasing and crumbling under your floor covering. 
Use the good stuff. Mix small amounts at a time. 
It sets so fast you will lose it before you get it spread if you don't get it on quickly.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Sensiblek:
I can envision a lot of splinters and chunks sticking up at each nail hole. You could use 80 to 100 grit sandpaper to eliminate these, and vacum the floor well before filling in.
Glenn


----------

